# Finally!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've convinced [email protected]&M to bring in a Juber. It's got the great V neck and from everything I read the Madagascar Rosewood has the complexity of rosewood with a hint of snap/brightness of Mahogany.


http://www.mguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=m&m=OMC%20Laurence%20Juber


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Are you a wine coniseur also?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Are you a wine coniseur also?


No just straight pilsner for this farm boy.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice clip of one of his in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCSQn_Xbp-g&mode=related&search


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

That was an awesome clip! Wonderful playing (as per usual) and a great arrangement of WMGGW. Thanks for posting...

Are you going to break the piggy bank open and pick up one of these bad boys?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> That was an awesome clip! Wonderful playing (as per usual) and a great arrangement of WMGGW. Thanks for posting...
> 
> Are you going to break the piggy bank open and pick up one of these bad boys?


If it speaks to me when L&M gets it in. :tongue:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's here already.  I'll go down and check it out tomorrow.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

God speed to you brother...hear the wisdom of the sages to guide you and the strength of saints to resist the temptations of evil. Listen to your inner voice to do what is right for you...

LARRIVEE...Larrivee...larrivee (whisper)

Honestly though, the prospect of a new guitar is always exciting...good for you, I say!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks like a Martin, smell like a Martin, and plays like a Martin...Yup it's a Martin. Pretty nice!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Some thoughts:

-Maddy/Addy combination is great. Complex with chime.
-She's a little guitar but has some balls, I'm very surprised how loud it is.
-She has the new truss system and has no Martin 14th fret hump which is a smart thing for a cutaway.
-Big neck and body size is so comfortable

:bow: :bow: 

I guess the bank account is going to take a dip!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

there's a transcription at acousticpower.com (powertabs):bow: 

Youtube also has a version of Live and Let Die in DADGAD (EGAD!!!!) just awesome....I'd love to find a transcription of that...(so I can attempt a bar or two)

Hope the guitar is awesome!!!

Andy


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Well since you have a cutaway..I can fianlly sit back a strum chords and get a few more beers in:banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Well since you have a cutaway..I can fianlly sit back a strum chords and get a few more beers in:banana:


The only way you can get more beers in is via intravenous. :2guns:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't think I can drink anymore today:banana:


----------

